# goldfisch verliert die farbe



## Rambo (31. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen,

kann es sein das goldfische im hohen alter (ca. 12-14 jahre) ihre
farbe verlieren. ansonsten geht es ihnen gut sie sehen gesund aus
fressen wie wild und schwimmen auch ganz munter rum.

kann man was machen das die farbe wieder kommt?

vielen dank im voraus

gruss rambo


----------



## Thorsten (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Rambo,

die Goldies verlieren auch schon in frühen Jahren ihre Farbe.

Das hat nichts zu bedeuten, allerdings kommt die Farbe nicht wieder.

Kein Grund zur Beunruhigung


----------



## Rambo (31. Juli 2005)

hi torsten,

vielen dank für die info! na dann werde ich den alten dicken riesen mal
noch viele jahre wünschen 

merci

rambo


----------

